

Word is preparing to load this document - solomania9

Does anyone know why it takes Microsoft Word 10 seconds to load a hyperlink?
======
sp332
It's possible that it's running the URL through SmartScreen.
[http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Malware-Spam-Skype-Reading-
Messa...](http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Malware-Spam-Skype-Reading-Messages-
URLs,news-17036.html)

